# 2008 Garden Ry Conv in Phoenix Pics



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Here are some pics I took at the convention. Enjoy them.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jfrank65/sets/72157604976268073/


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

Many thanks John for sharing the pics. It is a lovely warm day here (almost mid-day) and I almost felt I was right there.


----------



## GrizzlyFlatsFan (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks for posting the pictures, john. What nice layouts they all were.


----------



## Terl (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for posting. You got some nice pictures of some nice layouts. 

Terl


----------

